# Recall and long line



## amarantine (Sep 5, 2014)

I've been practicing recalls with 11 month old puppy using the long line in the park. Thing is, I think she's figured it out...consistently comes when the line is on, consistently delays when the line is off. I've had good success in "safety" situations (STOP running into the street) and when we're out hiking. But getting her back consistently in the dog park would be fantastic.

Maybe I'm being unrealistic? It just sure would be nice to not be one of those people with the dog running around like crazy and refusing to leave.

Here is the long line I'm using (30 ft):


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I can't help, but will be interested in hearing other's advice!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I've had success by using very light weight nylon, but you must wear gloves. Usually the dog will dart off once or twice before they decide that it is wise to come every time. I also had a beagle that listened for the sound of his leash being unsnapped and then he would bolt. I outsmarted him by unsnapping a spare snap I had in my pocket. Oh yeah, I felt so good out smarting a beagle!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You are right that your pup has figured it out. I do like both of Charmed's ideas. I would also work on real off leash recalls in lower distraction safe spots like your yard. You can also make a game out of recalls if you have another person to help you. We will use hide and seek as a way to reinforce recalls. In our yard we have lots of places the dogs can't see around. We recall them back and forth between us and move around each time they are called. They get highly rewarded with a ball or tug play or lavish pets and praise for really fast responses.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Also consider your attitude. For any recall, I try to be positive and provide a lot of praise. At the dog park, I need to be careful that recall does not mean that the fun is about to come to an end. Maybe your dog is reluctant because of this. I also treat when Max "checks in" with me at the dog park. I want him to know that good things will happen whenever he is around me.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

amarantine said:


> I've been practicing recalls with 11 month old puppy using the long line in the park. *Thing is, I think she's figured it out...consistently comes when the line is on, consistently delays when the line is off.* I've had good success in "safety" situations (STOP running into the street) and when we're out hiking. But getting her back consistently in the dog park would be fantastic.
> 
> Maybe I'm being unrealistic? It just sure would be nice to not be one of those people with the dog running around like crazy and refusing to leave.
> 
> ...


Same thing with Penny. She's gold with the line on but with it off, she comes when called but when she's good and ready to come back.

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Well here she is making a liar out of me.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Now you just have to tell her to sit or down when she gets to you and you have it made! Make a bigger party out of good ones like that and pretty soon you will have a really reliable recall.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Charmed said:


> I outsmarted him by unsnapping a spare snap I had in my pocket. Oh yeah, I felt so good out smarting a beagle!!


This would give me smug satisfaction as well

pr


----------



## Flynndog (Oct 1, 2014)

Flynn is very similar.:-D Too clever for his own good, I am having trouble dropping/ reducing treats in training when he's learnt a command because he knows if he doesn't follow my command training goes back a step and he gets more treats again!!

Back to the subject in hand, I do call him back to me regularly when he's off the lead and treat him. Whilst he is still young and a bit unreliable on his recall I'm trying to set him up to win and hammer home a good recall gets.good stuff. I won't let him off lead if there are people/dogs about we don't know. If he's already off lead,I try and stay ahead of the game and hope to spot temptations before he does and call him back. If they are a good distance away I give him chance to remain focused on and near me, then clip him on lead as we get closer. If the new dog is friendly and the owner game on I'm happy to release him again for a play.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As training progresses use treats just for the best executions of behaviors you are sure the dog knows. Poodles will quickly figure out that better work means better rewards. Always include lavish praise with the treats and the praise will become the reward easily enough.


----------

